# R.I.P Olwen Morgan.



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Our little baby girl Olwen passed away on the 3rd of June. She fell ill over the weekend before, she was having problems passing some undigested food the vet thought it was, he give us laxatives and water that we gave to her per his instructions but sadly she didn't make it 

My partner brought me to work and took the day off to look after her but when he returned from dropping me off she wasn't breathing. We'd just given her meds and water before leaving for work and that's the last time we saw her hanging on, she was hardly awake that morning. 

at least there was some rest in the mind that she went in her sleep. 










We went through a lot with her in the 10 short months we had her, she laid eggs (due to coming across a male scent in the vets) when we first had her. She really enjoyed her baths.

We we're told she was around 3 years old but after adopting Dran (another beardie to not have the viv waste) we noticed that she was either older than we knew or she had more wrong with her than we knew about (we we're her third owners). 

She now sits up upon her very own shelf until we buy a house where we will be planning to settle for life which at that time we will scatter her ashes. 










That's her memorial. A door plaque she got for christmas, a blanket I made her when we first got her and her urn and certificate. 

R.I.P my baby! we miss you so much but will never forget you! <3


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry x


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, means a lot. Took me some time to come to terms with it. The one thing that was really horrible was seeing the viv empty after she had gone, it was just so sad. 
At least she's at peace now bless her.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry for your loss  you gave her a good life and she'll have appreciated it


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

YoshiHCG said:


> sorry for your loss  you gave her a good life and she'll have appreciated it


Thank you. She's still here in memory


----------



## maxcherry (Jan 9, 2009)

I know it breaks your heart when one so loved passes away. You feel a part of you has gone for ever and your heart aches so much.

Remember that your little one got to experience all the love in the universe when they were with you, and you did all that was possible to ensure there health and care.

Your little one lived, and loved the world thanks to you.:flrt:


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

maxcherry said:


> I know it breaks your heart when one so loved passes away. You feel a part of you has gone for ever and your heart aches so much.
> 
> Remember that your little one got to experience all the love in the universe when they were with you, and you did all that was possible to ensure there health and care.
> 
> Your little one lived, and loved the world thanks to you.:flrt:


Thanks for that, that's really touching! :smile:


----------

